# PdiS question - dual residency between Italy and other EU countries?



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

We are US expats currently living in Italy for the past 7 yrs as retirees. (Residenza ellectiva). We would like to split our time in Croatia for part of the year.
Q. Is it possible to continue to be a resident of Italy and a temporary resident of another EU country? (In this case Croatia)

many thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you aren't staying in Croatia past ninety consecutive days you don't need to do anything. You're just a tourist.

To answer your question you can only have one residence.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

And must return to USA to apply for a visa for Croatia.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Italia-Mx said:


> And must return to USA to apply for a visa for Croatia.


Is that the case? Normally, you can apply for a visa from the country in which you have residence.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Is that the case? Normally, you can apply for a visa from the country in which you have residence.


No, this is not possible. Without an Italian passport, foreign nationals cannot apply in Italy for a visa whether or not they hold residence in Italy.


----------

